
Iowa used to have 23 different Daylight Saving dates - alex_young
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/retropolis/wp/2017/11/04/termination-of-chaos-how-daylight-saving-solved-americas-clock-craziness/
======
forapurpose
The current title of the article is,

‘Termination of chaos’: How daylight saving solved America’s clock craziness

That's probably better than what's at the top of this page; Iowa makes only a
brief appearance in the story.

